
MicroLEDs Transmit Whopping Amounts of Data - samizdis
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/telecom/wireless/micro-led-lights-transmit-whopping-amounts-data
======
londons_explore
In 10 years, visible light frequencies will be regulated just like radio is
today.

"Sorry, you can't flash a 630 nanometer orange light - only Comcast has a
license to do that here".

"You can use the 611 nanometer yellow-orange band, but only if your light is
dimmer than 5 watts and switches off within 1 microsecond when requested to do
so by emergency services".

------
_trampeltier
There are product like this in industrie since a long time. We use it for
crane application since the late 90s I think for about up to 100m.

Example.
[https://www.leuze.com/en/usa/products_us/data_transmission_c...](https://www.leuze.com/en/usa/products_us/data_transmission_control_components_us/data_transmission_us/ddls_5_us/selector.php)

------
Chris2048
of (some) relevance:

[https://purelifi.com/](https://purelifi.com/)

[https://hackaday.com/2019/12/17/modulated-pilot-lights-
ancho...](https://hackaday.com/2019/12/17/modulated-pilot-lights-anchor-ar-to-
real-world/)

[https://hackaday.com/2019/12/22/optical-communication-
using-...](https://hackaday.com/2019/12/22/optical-communication-using-leds-
alone/)

[https://hackaday.com/2005/06/13/ronja-optical-data-
link/](https://hackaday.com/2005/06/13/ronja-optical-data-link/)

------
fulafel
What's the difference between these and regular fiber optic transceivers,
aren't they LEDs too?

~~~
teruakohatu
This is wireless. No wires or fiber cables. It is an alternative to RF which
is susceptible to eavesdropping.

~~~
fulafel
But what makes it work better outside fiber? LEDs by themselves are agnostic
about the medium afaik. Maybe it's higher tx power in the noisier environment?

~~~
swiley
Can’t fiber optic transmitters blind you?

~~~
_trampeltier
Singlemode fiber does use a laser, not just a "normal" light source.

